#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية >  المحكمة تبرىء جميع المتهمين فى قضية غرق العبارة السلام 98..والنائب العام يطعن على الح

## سوما

*المحكمة تبرىء جميع المتهمين فى قضية غرق العبارة السلام 98..والنائب العام يطعن على الحكم* 

الغردقة- حكمت محكمة جنح سفاجا برئاسة المستشار أحمد رفعت النجار ببراءة جميع المتهمين فى قضية العبارة "السلام 98"، باستثناء صلاح جمعة قبطان العبارة "سانت كاترين" حيث قضت بحبسه ستة أشهر وكفالة 10 آلاف جنيه .
وحكمت المحكمة ببراءة المتهمين ممدوح اسماعيل محمد علي وعمرو ممدوح اسماعيل محمد ومحمد عماد الدين أحمد أبوطالب وممدوح محمد عبدالقادر عرابي ونبيل السيد ابراهيم شلبي مما أسند إليهم .

كما قضت ببراءة المتهم صلاح الدين السيد جمعة من التهمتين الأولى والثانية وبمعاقبته عن التهمة الثالث بالحبس لمدة ستة أشهر وكفالة عشرة آلاف جنيه لايقاف التنفيذ وألزمته بالمصروفات الجنائية . وأحالت الدعاوى المدنية إلى الدائرة المدنية المختصة بمحكمة قنا الإبتدائية بلا مصروفات .

تجدر الاشارة إلى أن العبارة "السلام 98" غرقت في البحر الأحمر خلال رحلتها من ميناء ضبا السعودي إلى السواحل المصرية في أوائل فبراير 2006 ، وراح ضحيتها 1033 راكبا وأصيب 377 آخرون .
 :No:

----------


## سوما

*المحكمة تبرىء جميع المتهمين فى قضية غرق العبارة السلام 98..والنائب العام يطعن على الحكم*

جاء في حيثيات الحكم أن المحكمة وهى بصدد تقدير الادلة والقرائن التى ساقتها النيابة العامة دعما للاتهام المسند الى المتهمين فى شأن جريمتى القتل والاصابة الخطأ ترى أنها قاصرة عن حد الكفاية لادانة المتهمين وبلوغ الهدف الذى رمت اليه ويساورها الشك فى صحتها وأية ذلك :

أولا: أن تحقيقات النيابة العامة المقدمة أصولها الى المحكمة قد خلت من أقوال بعض ممن وردت أقوالهم بقائمة أدلة الثبوت وهم : ياسر القطرى محمود عبدالعاطى ، والسعيد ابراهيم محمد عبدالمطلب ، والسيد عبدالمنعم السيد حنفى .

ثانيا : أن حاصل أقوال كل من : آلاء محمد عبداللطيف جاد ، وفايز عبدالراضى عثمان وان كانت تشير الى حدوث وفيات واصابات خلال الفترة منذ غرق السفينة حتى انقاذهما بيد أنها لاتقطع بحدوثها عقب علم المتهمين علما يقينيا بواقعة الغرق .

ثالثا : الثابت للمحكمة من مطالعة نتائج تقارير الطب الشرعى الخاصة بجثث الغرقى أنها لم تجزم بميقات حدوث الوفاة تحديدا فى الفترة ما بين غرق السفينة وانتشال تلك الجثث ، كما قرر الدكتور كمال محمد أحمد السعدنى مساعد كبير الاطباء الشرعيين بتحقيقات النيابة العامة أنه من فحص جثث الضحايا لم يتم تحديد الوقت الفعلى للوفاة وانما تم تحديد تاريخ الحادث بأنه يوافق يوم 3 / 2 / 2006 .

رابعا: لم تقطع التقارير الطبية المرفقة بالاوراق الخاصة بالناجين من الحادث أن اصاباتهم انما تعزى الى التأخير فى انقاذهم أو انتشالهم من المياه ، اذ لم تخرج الاصابات عن كونها اجهادا عاما أو كدمات متفرقة أو التهاب بالحلق ، كما جاءت بعض التقارير الطبية خالية من التشخصيص الاصابى لاصحابها .

خامسا: أن الثابت للمحكمة من التقرير النهائى المعد بمعرفة لجنة تقصى الحقائق المشكلة بقرار من مجلس الشعب ( الفصل التشريعى التاسع ) ، والمقدم من الشاهد محمد حمدى الطحان رئيس اللجنة بجلسة 3 / 2 / 2008 ، ان اجهزة الشركة الوطنية للملاحة قد استقبلت يوم 3 / 6 / 2006 ، خمس اشارات استغاثة من مركز التحكم بالجزائر خاصة بجهاز الايبيرب المركب بالسفينة السلام بوكاشيو 98 تفيد غرقها ، البرقية الاولى وردت للمركز الساعة 43ر00 بالتوقيت العالمى ( 43ر2 محلى ) تم تسجيل وصولها آليا لمركز البحث والانقاذ الساعة 09ر1 بالتوقيت العالمى ( 09ر3 محلى ) ثم توالى ارسال البرقيات الاربع التالية وتسجيل وصولها جميعا آليا لمركز البحث والانقاذ الساعة 03ر4 عالمى (03ر60 محلى) وكان ذلك صباح يوم الحادث .

كما شهد عمر عبدالعزيز اسماعيل رئيس اللجنة المشكلة من قبل النيابة العامة - أمام المحكمة - بأن جهاز الايبيرب المتواجد على السفن يعتبر وسيلة دولية معتمدة للابلاغ عن غرق السفن وتحديد موقعها .

ومن ثم فان القدر المتيقن للمحكمة أن مركز البحث والانقاذ قد علم بغرق السفينة فى وقت سابق على علم المتهمين ، مما تكون معه الغاية من تكليفهم باخطاره بالواقعة قد تحققت ، ولايرتب تأخر المركز فى الاستجابة لما تسلمه من اشارات استغاثة ثم مسئولية قانونية على عاتقهم .

سادسا : ورد بتقرير اللجنة المشكلة من قبل النيابة العامة بأن المدعو أندريا أودينى - ايطالى الجنسية - يشغل وظيفة مدير التشغيل بشركة السلام للنقل البحرى ، وأنه عضو بلجنة الطوارىء ويختص أثناء ادارة الازمات بأن يقوم بابلاغ مراكز البحث والانقاذ وخفر السواحل.

وحيث إن النيابة العامة وهى الامينة على الدعوى العمومية قد استبعدته من الاتهام واسندت الى المتهمين من الاول الى الرابع تراخيهم فى الاخطار بالحادث استنادا لذات التقرير فان المحكمة من واقع التقرير ذاته ترى أن عبء اخطار مركز البحث والانقاذ لم يكن مسئولية أى من المتهمين .

سابعا : لم يثبت للمحكمة ملكية المتهمين الأول أو الثاني للسفينتين ألينورا وفارس السلام اللتين تحملان العلم السعودي فضلا عما شهد به رئيس اللجنة الفنية أمام المحكمة بأن شركة السلام للنقل البحري لا تستطيع اجبار سفينة تحمل علم دولة أجنبية على المشاركة بعمليات الانقاذ كما لم تقم النيابة العامة ثمة دليلا على التزامهما قانونا بالدفع بهاتين السفينتين للمساعدة فى عملية الانقاذ .

ثامنا : ورد بأقوال السيد محفوظ طه مرزوق رئيس هيئة موانىء البحر الاحمر الواردة بتحقيقات النيابة أن المتهم الثاني اتصل به الساعة ..ر7 صباحا يخطره بفقد الاتصال بالسفينة السلام بوكاشيو 98 وأنه قام على الفور بإخطار القوات البحرية وطلب منهم الاستعداد لوجود سفينية مفقودة ثم قام بارسال اشارة تليفونية لمركز البحث والانقاذ بالماظة الساعة 35ر7 صباح يوم الحادث مفادها فقد السفينة وعدم تحقيق اتصال معها .

وفى الساعة 40ر7 عاود المتهم الثاني الاتصال به ليخبره بغرق السفينة فقام بالاتصال بمكتبة هيئة موانى البحر الأحمر وأملى عليهم اشارة أن العبارة السلام 98 مفقود الاتصال بها وطلب فى نفس الاشارة الساعة 15ر8 من مركز البحث والانقاذ دفع قاطرة للانقاذ ووحدات بحرية على نفقة المالك مع ضمان الهيئة بالسداد وطلب ارسال طلعة جوية على نفقة الشركة مع ضمان الهيئة بسداد تكلفتها ثم عاد وطلب من مدير ميناء سفاجا اخطار قائد القاعدة البحرية وابلاغ مسئول شركة السلام بارسال طلب الى مركز البحث والانقاذ يتعهدون فيه بدفع التكلفة .

ومن ثم فإن الثابت للمحكمة أن المتهم الثانى بصفته نائبا لرئيس مجلس الادارة عند علمه بغرق السفينة لم يتقاعس عن طلب المساعدة من الجهات الخارجية .

تاسعا : بشأن ما ورد برسالة النافتكس المرسلة من راديو جدة الساعة الثامنة والنصف صباح يوم الحادث فإن الثابت من شهادة السيد رئيس اللجنة الفنية أمام المحكمة أنه غير متيقن من قيام السفينة السلام بوكاشيو 98 بارسال اشارة الاستغاثة - ماى داى - كما أنه لم يثبت للمحكمة استقبال المتهم السادس لتلك الاشارة أثناء توقفه بميناء سفاجا فى حال ارسالها كما لم يثبت استقبالها من أية مراكز أو وحدات بحرية أخرى.

كما لم يثبت تلقى أية جهة أخرى للانذار الملاحى بالاغاثة المزعوم ارساله من المتهم السادس لراديو جدة الساعة الثانية صباح يوم الحادث فضلا عما شهد به اللواء شيرين حسن رئيس قطاع النقل البحرى بوزارة النقل أمام المحكمة وهو الذى تحصل على رسالة النافتكس وقدمها للنيابة العامة من أن الرسالة المذكورة بها تناقض يحتاج لتفسير من السلطات السعودية وأنه حاول مخاطبتهم لتفسير ذلك التناقض بيد انه فشل وما شهد به علاء الدين محمد جمعة عضو اللجنة - أمام المحكمة - بأن الشخص المشغل لجهاز إرسال النافتكس براديو جدة لغته الانجليزية ركيكة وهو شخص غير كفء فضلا عما قرره المدعو عبدالجواد صابر عبدالجواد "ربان السفينة فارس السلام" بأن رسالة النافتكس وردت من راديو جدة الساعة 30ر8 صباح يوم الحادث .

فإن المحكمة من جماع ما تقدم تتشكك فى صحة مضمون تلك الرسالة من قيام المتهم السادس بإخبار السلطات السعودية بغرق السفينة السلام 98 الساعة الثانية من صباح يوم الحادث ومن ثم تطرح ذلك الدليل جانبا ولاتطمئن إليه .

عاشرا : وبشأن ما أسند للمتهم الخامس - مدير فرع الشركة بسفاجا - من تقصير فقد ثبت للمحكمة أن الموعد المحدد لدخول السفينة السلام بوكاشيو 98 لميناء سفاجا كان الساعة 30ر2 من صباح يوم الحادث و ثبت لها أيضا أن المتهم المذكور قد قام بالاتصال بالمتهم الرابع لابلاغه بفقد الاتصال فى الساعة 35ر4 صباح يوم الحادث .

وثبت من التقرير الفنى المقدم للنيابة العامة أن المتهم قام بإجراء عدة محاولات للاتصال بالسفينة خلال تلك الفترة ، وإذ لم يثبت لدى المحكمة أنه يوجد ثمة التزام قانونى يلزم مدير فرع الشركة المشغلة للسفينة باتخاذ إجراءات محددة بعد مرور وقت معين من فقد الاتصال بها وكانت المحكمة تطمئن إلى ماقرره المدثر محمد يوسف - مدير الحركة ونائب مدير ميناء سفاجا - من ان تأخر السفن من ساعة الى اربع أو خمس ساعات هو أمر طبيعى بالموانىء طبقا للأحوال الجوية ، إضافة لما ورد بتقرير اللجنة الفنية المشكلة من قبل النيابة العامة بأن طائرات مركز البحث والإنقاذ غير معده للانقاذ الليلى وأنه على فرض وجود خطأ فى جانبه - وإن كانت المحكمة قد انتهت لعدم وجود ذلك الخطأ - فإن عدم الإبلاغ خلال الفترة من 30ر2 حتى 30ر4 صباح يوم الحادث لايتحقق به أى درء لضرر قد يتواجد خلال تلك الفترة .فإن المحكمة تخلص إلى عدم ثبوت ثمة تقصير أوإهمال فى حق ذلك المتهم ترتبت عنه جريمة .

حادى عشر : لم تقف المحكمة من خلال أقوال الناجين من الحادث الوارده بالتحقيقات أنه قد حدثت ثمة وفيات أو إصابات خلال الفترة المسند فيها للمتهمين فعل التراخى ولاينال من ذلك الصورة الضوئية التى قدمتها النيابة العامة عقب حجز الدعوى للنطق بالحكم من المحضر الذى يتضمن أقوال كلا من ياسر القطرى محمود عبدالعاطى ، السعيد إبراهيم محمد عبدالمطلب إذ لم يقرر أى منهما أو يقطع بحدوث وفيات أو إصابات خلال ذات الفترة .

وحيث انه لما كان ما تقدم ، وكانت المحكمة وهى بصدد تقدير قيام اركان جريمتى القتل والاصابة الخطأ - كما سبق وأن أوردتها - ترى مما تقدم أن الخطأ المسبب للحادث منتفيا فى حق المتهمين ، وأن أية أخطاء قد تنسب اليهم فى ذلك الصدد - على فرض وجودها - ولاتعدو أن تكون أخطاء عارضة لاتؤدى وحدها لحدوث النتيجة الاجرامية .

كما وانه وبالبناء على ما تقدم فان علاقة السببية تكون منتفية بين الافعال المسندة الى المتهمين المذكورين - والمعتبرة من جانب النيابة العامة اخطاء تستوجب الادانة - وبين النتيجة وهى الوفاة والاصابة حيث لم يثبت للمحكمة أن تلك الافعال - على فرض حدوثها - قد نتجت عنها ثمة وفيات أو اصابات بالمجنى عليهم .

واذ كان الاتهام المسند للمتهمين فى شأن تهمتى القتل والإصابة الخطأ قد احاط به الشك من كل جانب على النحو الذى سلف بيانه - وخلت الأوراق من ثمة دليل على توافر اركان هاتين الجريمتين يمكن مؤاخذة المهتمين استنادا اليه ، الامر الذى يتعين معه القضاء ببراءة المتهمين مما أسند اليهم فى ذلك الصدد عملا بالمادة 304 /1 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية.

*النائب العام يقرر الطعن على الحكم * 

قرر المستشار عبدالمجيد محمود النائب العام الطعن بالاستئناف على الحكم الذى أصدرته محكمة جنح سفاجا بالبراءة فى قضية العبارة السلام 98 المتهم فيها ممدوح اسماعيل محمد وخمسة متهمين آخرين وذلك لمخالفة الثابت بالاوراق والفساد فى الاستدلال والقصور فى التسبيب والعتسف فى الاستنتاج .

وقد قامت النيابة العامة بدراسة أسباب حكم البراءة فور صدوره فوجدت به عوارا استوجب الطعن عليه بالاستئناف إذ ورد بأسباب البراءة أن الاوراق قد خلت من أقوال بعض الناجين الواردة بقائمة أدلة الثبوت وكان هذا السبب مخالفا للثابت فى ملف الدعوى وأوراقها إذ أن أقوال هؤلاء الشهود ثابتة بالتحقيقات بل استندت المحكمة الى اقوالهم فى اسباب حكمها بالسبب الحادى عشر من أسباب البراءة .

كما استندت المحكمة الى أن المتهمين الاول والثانى غير مالكين للسفينتين فارس السلام واليونورا ولايمكنهما اجبار سفينة تحمل علم دولة اجنبية على المشاركة فى الانقاذ فى حين ان الثابت من الاوراق ان المتهمين الاول والثانى هما الوكيل الملاحى لهاتين السفينتين وان تحركهما يكون بناء على تعليمات من سالفى الذكر ويؤكد ذلك انهما دفعا بالسفينة اليونورا ظهر يوم الحادث للمشاركة فى عملية الانقاذ ولكن كان ذلك فى وقت متأخر بعد الغرق مما ساهم فى زيادة عدد ضحايا الحادث.

كما جاء باسباب الحكم أن التقارير الطبية الشرعية لم تجزم بالوقت الفعلى للوفاة فى حين ان الثابت من هذه التقارير ان الوفاة جميعها نتيجة اسفكسيا الغرق .

كما اوردت المحكمة فى أسباب حكمها أن التقارير الطبية الموقعة على الناجين لم تقطع بان اصاباتهم نتيجة التأخير فى انقاذهم بينما الثابت من اقوال من سئلوا من الناجين بالتحقيقات والتقارير الطبية ان اصاباتهم جميعا نتيجة الحادث وعدم الاسراع فى انقاذهم .

كما نفى الحكم مسئولية المتهمين استناذا الى تقرير لجنة تقصى الحقائق من أن أجهزة الشركة الوطنية للملاحة استقبلت يوم 3/2/ 2006 خمس إشارات استغاثة من مركز التحكم بالجزائر وتم تسجيل وصولها آليا فى حين أن الاوراق قد خلت من دليل يقطع بعلم ذلك المركز بواقعة الغرق من خلال هذه الاشارات قبل الساعة التاسعة صباح ذلك الاحد .

وسوف تودع النيابة العامة مذكرة تفصيلية بأسباب الطعن على هذا الحكم خلال الموعد المحدد قانونا . 


المصدر: وكالة انباء الشرق الاوسط

----------


## osha

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
في هذا الرابـــط فيديو للحظة النطق بالحكم وبعده ثورة الاهالي المساكين المكلومين وصراخهم وعويلهم
لفت نظري شئ
الاخ الذي نطق بالحكم كان يمسك بالورقة بيد ثابتة لا تهتز ولا ترتعش من هول براءة الحكم وهول العدد المخيف لضحايا العبارة 
ثابت الجنان في مقابل نظرات الاهالي التي تنتظر حكما رادعا يبرد نار قلوبهم التي احترقت على ذويهم من ضحايا العبارة 
صراخهم يمزق نياط القلوب ويحملون صور الضحايا مع حكم لا يعلمون حيثياته ولا ما حدث في دهاليز المحكمة كي يطعن النائب العام فيه.
لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

----------


## م.محمد ذهني

لا تعليق على أحكام القضاء
و لكن أقول انه لولا الظلم في هذه الدنيا ما اشتاق الناس للعدل الالهي ، كم أنت حليم يا رب؟ و بقدر حلمك سيكون عقابك في الدنيا و الأخرة!

لا تعليق على أحكام القضاء
و لكن كل مكلوم فقد قريبه شعر اليوم بفقده للمرة الثانية

لا تعليق على أحكام القضاء
و لكن هذا الحكم صنع جراحا عميقة في كرامة المصري و جعلته يتسائل : كم أساوي عند وطني؟

لا تعليق على أحكام القضاء
و لكن هذا الحكم أكد المقولة التي تقول: مصر دي مش أمي دي مرات أبويا!

----------


## swaha

هانى سرور (اكياس الدم الملوثة) بـــــــــــــــــــراءة ...!!!! ممدوح اسماعيل (العبارة التى قتلت 1024 مصرى) بـــــــــــــــراءة ...!!! من الجانى اذن ...طول عمرنا دمنا رخيص ... ومهانين جوه بلدنا   ...وبره بلدنا .... فاضل ايه تانى      :Evil 2:  :Evil 2:  :Evil 2:

----------


## إشراقة أمل

كُلُّ ما في بَلْدَتي
يَملأُ قلبي بالكَمَدْ
بَلْدَتي غُربةُ روحٍ وَجَسَدْ
غُربَةٌ مِن غَيرِ حَدْ
غُربَةٌ فيها الملايينُ
وما فيها أحَدْ 
غُربَةٌ مَوْصولَةٌ
تبدأُ في المَهْدِ
ولا عَوْدَةَ منها.. للأبَدْ !

أحمد مطر

----------


## ميمة اسلام

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون في ارواح الشهداء المصريين

----------


## القاضى الكبير

هؤلاء ليســوا من القضـاء المصرى 

من يبرىء المتهم ،، لا ينتمى الى القضــاء المصــرى 

والله عجيب انهم ماقالوش " يجب أن يحاكم الضحايا ، لانهم انتحروا ، واضروا بسمعة الشركة "

                    ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ماهو كله بقى بزرمـــيط

----------


## نور الحق

*المطلوب محاكمة راكبى العبارة 
لانهم لا يعرفون كيف يركبون السفن والعبارات 
ومحاكمة الناجين لانهم لايعرفون كيف يموتون 
واعطاء صاحب العبارة وسام الشرف لانه رجل عرف كيف يتخلص منهم 
وسوف يتم ترقية القاضى الذى اصدر هذا الى رئيس المحكمة الدستورية كما تم مع المدعى العام السابق الذى كيف القضية الى جنحة وليست جناية 
ومكانش حد عجبه يروح يغرق فى البحر ولا يحرق نفسه فى قطار*

----------


## atefhelal

أكثر من ألف غريق بسبب سفينة انتهت صلاحيتها واشتراها من كان يجب إعدامه واستخرج شهادات بصلاحيتها  وما اسهل ذلك على أصحاب الضمائر العفنة السوداء .. كما يستخرج بعض أعضاء مجلس الشعب بالثمن شهادات بمحو أميتهم كأحد شروط الترشح لمجلس شعبنا الموقر الذى لم يعد يوقره أحد ... !!

أكثر من ألف غريق أى أكثر من ألف أسرة حزينة ولاتستقيل حكومتنا ، ولماذا تستقيل وشغلها الشاغل هو تحديد النسل الذى أصبح شماعتها وراء كل فشلها ... 

أكثر من ألف غريق ولايوجد متهم ... !!

لماذا يخشى صاحب تلك العبارة وإبنه العودة لمصر .. التبرير الذى سمعته من محاميه هو أنه يخشى الثأر من أهالى الغرقى .. 
وهو تبرير كاذب .. لأن صاحب العبارة يعيش  فى مصر ككل محدثى النعمة والثروات المنهوبة فى قصر بأسوار عالية  يحرسه رجال أمن أشداء من  شركات الأمن التى انتشرت فى مصر وبكاميرات مراقبة على كل مداخل قصره وحجرات  نومه واستقباله  مثله كمثل كل من سرق مصر يعيش فى قلق  من كوابيس الأغلبية المطحونة فى مصر ، ويمكنه التنقل كما يتنقل حكامنا فى سيارة مصفحة  ضد اختراق الرصاص وضد اختراق أعين المتسولين  الحاقدين ... 

لماذا لم تتضمن مذكرة  النيابة باتهامه إحالته لجهاز الكسب غير المشروع ليعرف الشعب من أين له كل هذا وكيف .. ؟؟ وكما قال المستشار محمود مكى نائب رئيس محكمة النقض أن مذكرة النيابة هى التى مهدت لصدور الحكم بالبراءة لأنها أحالت المتهمين بتهمة محددة تتلخص فى أنهم علموا بغرق العبارة ولم يخطروا أجهزة الإنقاذ (ومن السهل الحصول على البراءة  من هذا الإتهام الضعيف بكل وسائل الترغيب والترهيب للشهود أو بتزوير الأوراق ) .. وأضاف مكى أن النيابة أسقطت كل التهم الأخرى سواء مااتصل بسلامة السفينة أو سلامة إجراءات تسييرها وحمولتها الزائدة وهو الأمر الذى كان مثار اهتمام الناس كافة ...

والمحكمة أى محكمة لاتبحث إلا فى الإتهامات المقدمة إليها بمذكرة النيابة فليس من حقها إضافة أتهامات جديدة لم ترد بمذكرة النيابة .. أى أن النيابة العامة هى التى مهدت للحكم بالبراءة .. والغريب أنها هى نفسها التى طعنت فى هذا الحكم واستأنفته .. وسوف تحكم محكمة الإستئناف بالبراءة أيضا .. ففى الإستئناف يتم التقيد بالنظر فى نفس الإتهامات بمذكرة النيابة الأصلية دون إضافة اتهامات جديدة .. إلا إذا أعاد القاضى القضية برمتها إلى النيابة طالبا منها التحقيق فى الإتهامات الجديدة .. ولاأظن أن ذلك سوف يحدث ..  

لقد تم تعيين صاحب العبارة الكارثة عضوا بمجلس الشورى .. أى أن النخبة الحاكمة فى مصر قررت أنه من الصفوة النادرة .. التى يجب أن تحظى بشرف تمثيل شعب مصر فأصدرت قرار تعيينه ....
وعندما يحدث تزاوج غير شرعى بين سلطة النخبة الحاكمة وبين رأس المال المشبوه ورجال الأعمال الذين أثروا وتضخمت ثرواتهم على حساب جوع الشعب وفقره .. فإن المستقبل الذى ينتظر أجيال مصر هو الغرق والإختناق ... !!

----------


## سوما

الأخوة الأعضاء ..
لا أجد أضافة بعد مشاركاتهم سوى : لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلى العظيم....... ::(: 
فالطبع لسان حالكم هو لسان حال كل مصرى عندما قرأ الخبر...... ولعل مشاركة أستاذنا عاطف هلال هى المعبرة عن أسباب الحكم والمعبرة عن حالنا جميعااا.... فكل الشكر له لتوضيحه لنا..........
اللهم ألهم الصبر لأهالى الشهداء والضحايا.......وأن لله وأن اليه راجعون......

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*رغم كل مستنقع الفساد الذى تغوص فيه مصر الآن.......*

*دعونا نفكرسويا بعقولنا قليلا (وليس بقلوبنا!)  من هو المتهم أو المتهمين الرئيسيين فى هذه القضية الشائكة؟؟!!*

*الحكم الذى صدر من محكمة نجح وليس من محكمة جنايات*
*ومهمة هذه المحكمة مجرد خطوة أساسية من ضمن خطوات طويلة أخرى*

*قائد سيارة قتل رجل يعبر الطريق ....الحكم قتل غير مقصود أو عن غير عمد و السجن لمدة عام.*

*ربان سفينة (عبارة) نتيجة خطأ بشرى غير مقصود غرقت سفينته فى ليلة هوجاء...نفس الحكم قتل غير مقصود أو عن غير عمد والسجن لمدة عام حتى لو كان الغرقى ألف أو ألفين.*

*لا يوجد مالك للسفينه رغم وجود رئيس مجلس إدارة للشركة (ممدوح إسماعيل) (هل نريد مجرد كبش فداء ليغطى أخطاء الحكومة المصرية المسئولة مسئولية كاملة عن غرق كل من السفينه و الركاب وسنظهر ذلك فيما بعد)*

*ما ذنب ممدوح إسماعيل والسفينة غرقت نتيجة خطأ بشرى فى ليلة ظلماء عاصفة.*

*الصندوق الأسود بالسفينة الغارقة أوضح من المتسبب فى غرق السفينه فقط وليس المتسبب فى غرق كل هؤلاء الركاب.*

*مسئولية غرق كل هؤلاء الركاب تقع على عاتق الفريق وزير الطيران أحمد شفيق فالجهات التابعة له هى التى تلقت إشارة الإستغاثة التى فتحت بعد 6 ساعات من إرسالها.*

*أين مروحيات الأسطول المصرى فى البحر الأحمر لتنقذ ركاب السفينه الغارقة (هل كانوا فى العسل نائمين وعدت بالذاكرة إلى 5 يونيو 1967 عندما ضرب الطيران الإسرائيلى طائراتنا وهى رابضة على الأرض فى مطاراتنا العسكرية!)*

*حاكموا المتسببين الحقيقيين فى غرق ركاب السفينه الغارقة...*

*نعم قد يكون ربان السفينه نتيجة لخطأ بشرى هو المتهم الرئيسى فى غرق السفينه!*

*لكن أصابع الإتهام تشير إلى المتهم أو المتهمين الحقيقيين فى غرق ركاب السفينه الغارقة وهم من تأخروا أو تقاعسوا فى إنقاذ الركاب وهم الآن وزراء فى وزراتهم يشربون المياه المعدنية المستوردة ويركبون السيارات المصفحة فى ذهابهم وترحالهم ويأكلون الكافيار و الأستاكوزا فى الشرم شتاءا وفى المارينا صيفا!...وحسابهم إن لم يكن على الأرض عسيرا فأكيد  حسابهم فى السماء سيكون جهنم وبئس المصير!*





*هل طوافات أو مروحيات الأسطول المصرى فى البحر الأحمر للإستعراضات العسكرية فقط أم أنها كانت معطلة لنقص فى قطع غيارها؟!*

----------


## نور الحق

*المعلومات العامة المتاحة لنا 
ان العبارة مستعملة وقادمة من بلدها مُكهنة وتم بناء ادوار اضافية بها 
هيئة السلامة البحرية كانت تحت رئاسة ممدوح اسماعيل الذى يحتكر بأسطوله البحر الاحمر 
ممنوع منعاً باتاً الاقتراب من العمل فى البحر الاحمر من شركات اخرى غير ممدوح اسماعيل
فاسد واللى مشغله فاسد( >>>>>)
رائحتهم منتنة تكتم الانفاس*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *المعلومات العامة المتاحة لنا* 
> *ان العبارة مستعملة وقادمة من بلدها مُكهنة وتم بناء ادوار اضافية بها* 
> *هيئة السلامة البحرية كانت تحت رئاسة ممدوح اسماعيل الذى يحتكر بأسطوله البحر الاحمر* 
> *ممنوع منعاً باتاً الاقتراب من العمل فى البحر الاحمر من شركات اخرى غير ممدوح اسماعيل*
> *فاسد واللى مشغله فاسد( >>>>>)*
> *رائحتهم منتنة تكتم الانفاس*


 
*ليه يا ترى* 
*بندور على البردعة* 
*والحمار قدامنا*
*طب البردعة مش موجودة*
*إذا نمسك فى خناق الحمار*

----------


## سوما

*المجلس القومي لحقوق الإنسان يطالب أهالي العبارة بتقديم شكاوى قانونية ..*



القاهرة- طالب الدكتور بطرس غالي‏‏ رئيس المجلس القومي لحقوق الإنسان‏‏ أسر ضحايا العبارة التي غرقت في مياه البحر الأحمر‏‏ بالتقدم بشكاوى قانونية للمجلس حتي يستطيع أن يتحرك لمساندة طلباتهم العادلة‏.

وقال غالي ـ خلال الندوة التي عقدت في نقابة الصحفيين ـ إنه يتابع القضية وردود الفعل علي حكم البراءة الصادر من المحكمة‏‏ وطعن النيابة العامة‏.‏

كان أهالي ضحايا عبارة "السلام 98" التي غرقت في البحر الأحمر قبل نحو عامين ونصف قد اتفقوا مع هيئة الدفاع عن الضحايا علي الاستمرار في مباشرة الدعوي بمحكمة سفاجا وإعداد دراسات لبدء الملاحقة القانونية لمالكها ممدوح إسماعيل المقيم خارج مصر.

يذكر أن محكمة جنح سفاجا قد قضت ببراءة مالك العبارة السلام 98 وأربعة آخرين فى قضية غرق العبارة "السلام 98"، وحبس صلاح جمعة قبطان العبارة "سانت كاترين" ستة أشهر وكفالة 10 آلاف جنيه بتهمة التقاعس عن التوجه لمكان غرق العبارة لإنقاذ الضحايا.

لكن النيابة العامة قامت بدراسة أسباب حكم البراءة فور صدوره ، وقالت إنها وجدت به عوارا استوجب الطعن عليه بالاستئناف.

وتسبب غرق العبارة في مقتل نحو 1033 شخصاً غرقاً في البحر الأحمر كما أصيب 377 آخرون خلال رحلتها من ميناء ضبا السعودي إلى السواحل المصرية في فبراير 2006

المصدر: وكالة انباء الشرق الاوسط

----------


## نور الحق

> *ليه يا ترى* 
> *بندور على البردعة* 
> *والحمار قدامنا*
> *طب البردعة مش موجودة*
> *إذا نمسك فى خناق الحمار*


*طب نمسك الحمار ازاى؟
الحمار بدون بردعة صعب الواحد يمسكه او يركب عليه
ورفسة منه تودى فى داهية *

----------


## swaha

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( اذا ارتشى القاضى فانتظروا الساعة) صدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلمياعالم انا نفوخى هايطق ....ده طق خلاص

----------


## سوما

*الإعلان عن تشكيل جبهة وطنية للدفاع عن أسر ضحايا العبارة وتدشين موقع الكتروني ..*



القاهرة- أعلن أعضاء هيئة الدفاع عن أهالي ضحايا العبَّارة السلام 98 عن تشكيل جبهة وطنية للدفاع عن أسر ضحايا العبارة من نواب ومحامين ونشطاء حقوق إنسان وشخصيات عامة.

وذكر موقع جماعة الأخوان أن هذا الإعلان جاء خلال مؤتمر صحفي عقده الاربعاء ممثلون عن هيئة الدفاع عن أسر ضحايا العبَّارة بمقر نقابة الصحفيين بناءً على دعوة من لجنة الشئون العربية بالنقابة.

وعن الخطوات التي من المقرَّر أن تتخذها هيئة الدفاع وأهالي الضحايا، قال ياسر فتحي عضو لجنة الدفاع عن أهالي الضحايا: إن الهيئة قرَّرت أن تتخذ 6 إجراءات؛ أهمها: مباشرة سير القضية أمام محكمة جنح مستأنف سفاجا، ومطالبة وزير العدل بنقل المحكمة من سفاجا إلى القاهرة لتمكين أكبر عددٍ من الأهالي من حضور الجلسات..

وتشكيل لجنة وطنية للدفاع عن أسر الضحايا، وتدشين موقع الكتروني تحت اسم ضحايا العبَّارة لإطلاع الرأي العام على أحداث القضية ومستنداتها، على أن يكون هذا الموقع جزءًا من حملة دولية عبر الصحافة الإلكترونية،وخاصةً المدونين، لإطلاع العالم على كمِّ الفساد في مصر.

كما أعلن فتحي تبنيَ أسر الضحايا وهيئة دفاعهم دعوةً إلى جميع المصريين بمقاطعة كل من ساعد ممدوح إسماعيل؛ وعلى رأس هذه القائمة الحزب الوطني؛ حيث دعا فتحي إلى مقاطعة التصويت لرموز الحزب في أي انتخابات قادمة.

وعلى صعيد ملاحقة ممدوح إسماعيل قضائيًّا أكد فتحي أن هناك الآن لجنةً مشكَّلةً من كبار المتخصِّصين في القانون الدولي والمحكمة الجنائية الدولية من أجل رفع دعوى جنائية ضد ممدوح إسماعيل في المحكمة الجنائية الدولية.

وقال: "أخطأنا في تصور أننا كنا أمام ملف قضائي فقط؛ فنحن كنا نترافع أمام ملف سياسي ضخم يقوم على فساد عظيم، ولم يكن الملف القضائي إلا جزءًا صغيرًا من هذا الملف الضخم".

وعن الرأي القانوني لهيئة الدفاع حول قرار المحكمة أوضح فتحي أن الحكم أرجع باللائمة في البراءة على النيابة العامة؛ لأنها قصَّرت في عملها، ولم تكن مستنداتها على المستوى المطلوب، وهو ما يخلق حالةً جديدةً من حالات التعارض بين مِرْفقَي القضاء، وهي كارثة لا يتصور أحد أثرها، على حد قوله

----------


## سوما

*مكي يطالب النائب العام بإعادة التحقيق في اتهامات لم يشملها قرار الإحالة في قضية العبارة السلام ..*

القاهرة- طالب المستشار أحمد مكي، نائب رئيس محكمة النقض، المستشار عبد المجيد محمود، النائب العام، بإصدار بيان عن مصير الاتهامات والوقائع الأخري في قضية غرق العبارة السلام 98، المتهم فيها ممدوح إسماعيل وآخرون.

وقال مكي لصحيفة البديل: وإذا لم يصدر بشأن هذه الاتهامات قرار فأطالبه بالكشف عن إمكانية تحريك الدعوي وتعديل قرار الاتهام وإضافة هذه الاتهامات للمتهمين.

كما طالب مكي رئيس الجمهورية والحكومة بإصدار بيان حول ملابسات القضية، ومصير تقرير لجنة تقصي الحقائق بمجلس الشعب.

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *طب نمسك الحمار ازاى؟*
> *الحمار بدون بردعة صعب الواحد يمسكه او يركب عليه*
> 
> *ورفسة منه تودى فى داهية*


 


*الحمار بيعيطك اللجام*
*يعطيك العافية* 
*فين راح بصرك؟!*

----------


## نور الحق

> *الحمار بيعيطك اللجام*
> *يعطيك العافية* 
> *فين راح بصرك؟!*


*الحمار لا يعطى لنا اللجام 
لو كان لنا اللجام كان قد انتهى الامر ولكنه يعطيه للاجانب ويمنعه عنا*

----------


## Hesham Nassar

*أحسن حاجة لا تعليق*

----------


## سوما

*هيئة الدفاع في قضية العبارة تتقدم بطلب اليوم الأحد لوزير العدل بنقل مكان انعقاد المحكمة من الغردقة إلي القاهرة ..* 


تقدم ياسر فتحي - المحامي وعضو هيئة الدفاع عن أسر الضحايا في كارثة غرق العبارة السلام 98 - صباح أمس الأحد بطلب للمستشار ممدوح مرعي - وزير العدل - بنقل مكان انعقاد المحاكمة من الغردقة إلي القاهرة، وذلك للتيسير علي أسر الضحايا لحضور جلسات الاستئناف وكذلك لتمكين الرأي العام ووسائل الإعلام من متابعتها.

كما تقدم بطلب آخر لرئيس الجمعية العمومية لمحكمة قنا الابتدائية بمراعاة التشكيل الخاص الذي تحتاجه هذه القضية ضمن أعمال الجمعية العمومية للمحكمة لاختيار أعضاء الدائرة، حيث يتم تغيير الدائرة بداية السنة القضائية الجديدة في أكتوبر القادم.

وأوضح ياسر فتحي في تصريح لـ«الدستور» أنه يقصد بهذا الطلب لرئيس المحكمة أن يراعي مدي أهمية هذه القضية وأنها ليست قضية تقليدية بل تحتاج لقضاة أكفاء وهذا طلب عادي يحق لنا تقديمه، فيما قال إنه سيتقدم بطلب ثالث له أيضًا بتخصيص يوم لانعقاد هذه الدائرة فقط لنظر قضية العبارة دون غيرها من القضايا الأخري، لأنه من الطبيعي أن تنظر معها محكمة الاستئناف 50 قضية أخري.

وهذا إما أن يأتي علي حساب هذه القضايا الأخري أو علي حساب دعوي العبارة، لذلك فنحن نطالب بتخصيص يوم لانعقاد الدائرة لهذه القضية فقط.

----------


## سوما

*استئناف براءة المتهمين فى قضية غرق العبارة..وهيئة الدفاع تبدأ حملة لفضح المساندين لممدوح إسماعيل .. 



الغردقة- تشهد محكمة جنح مستأنف سفاجا الأربعاء الجلسة الثانية لإستئناف حكم البراءة للمتهمين فى قضية غرق العبارة السلام 98 وذلك بهيئة محاكمة جديدة برئاسة المستشار خالد بدر الدين وعضوية المستشارين شيرين فوزى ومحمد فوزى وممثلى النيابة العامة أحمد محمود ومحمد ياسين.

وكانت الجلسة الأولى قد شهدت تقديم النيابة العامة مذكرة للمحكمة بأسباب الطعن على الحكم والإستئناف بالإضافة إلى طلب ضم بلاغات المفقودين من ضحايا العبارة لملف الدعوى ومعاقبة المتهمين بأقصى عقوبة فى التهم المنسوبة إليهم وتجرى الجلسة وسط تواجد أمنى كثيف وحضور لأعضاء من حركة كفاية-حسبما ذكرت وكالة انباء الشرق الاوسط.

ومن المقرر أن تستمع نيابة البحر الأحمرالكلية اليوم لأقوال محمد هاشم وأسعد هيكل من فريق الدفاع عن الضحايا والمدعين بالحق المدنى فى البلاغ المقدم من محمود سعد الزقم محامى المتهمين بقيامهم بالتعدى عليه بالسب والضرب خلال إنعقاد الجلسة الأولى للمحاكمة.

وأكد محمد هاشم أنه سيطلب سماع شهادة ضباط المباحث المكلفين بتأمين قاعة المحكمة وإتهم ممدوح إسماعيل مالك العبارة والدكتور محمد حمودة مسئول الحقوق المدنية بشركة السلام للنقل البحرى بأنهما وراء التحريض على البلاغ. 

من ناحية أخري أعلن أعضاء في هيئة الدفاع عن ضحايا العبّارة السلام 98 بدء حملة إعلامية لفضح الجهات التي وقفت إلي جانب ممدوح إسماعيل.

وقال ياسر فتحي بحسب صحيفة البديل إن الحملة ستكشف عن أسماء الصحف والقنوات الفضائية المساندة لمالك العبّارة التي غرق فيها 1034 مصرياً.

وأشار إلي أن قناة فضائية مملوكة لرجل أعمال أذاعت حلقة منذ أيام بمناسبة اقتراب موعد الجلسة الجديدة، واستضافت محامي ممدوح إسماعيل وخبير في السلامة البحرية، واصفاً الحلقة بأنها "حفلة تعظيم لمالك العبّارة".

وقال أسعد هيكل، المحامي، إن هيئة الدفاع ستطلب من المحكمة سماع شهادة مدير مركز البحث والإنقاذ البحري، وإعادة استجواب شهود أول درجة في جلسة الغد، لافتاً إلي أن الدفاع سيطالب بإعادة فتح باب التحقيق في قضية المخطوفين باعتبارها جناية مرتبطة بالقضية الأصلية.

ونوه بأن محامي ممدوح إسماعيل نجحوا في تشتيت وإلهاء محامي الدفاع من خلال تحرير محاضر بالتعدي عليهم بالسب والضرب، وأضاف أن هذه المحاضر من الممكن أن تكون سبباً في حبس محامي الدفاع.*

----------


## سوما

*تأجيل محاكمة استئناف براءة المتهمين في غرق العبارة السلام 98 لجلسة 24 ديسمبر* 

قررت محكمة جنح مستأنف سفاجا في جلستها يوم الأربعاء الماضى برئاسة خالد قطب بدرالدين رئيس المحكمة وعضوية محمد فوزى وشيرين نورالدين تأجيل محاكمة استئناف براءة المتهمين في غرق العبارة (السلام 98) إلى جلسة 24 ديسمبر 2008

المصدر : وكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*المحكمة تبرىء جميع المتهمين فى قضية غرق العبارة السلام 98..والنائب العام يطعن على الح*
*وكذلك ستفعل فى قضية مقتل سوزان تميم*
*وتبقى أنت أكيد أكيد فى مصـــــــــــــــــــــر*
 :Hug2:  :Hug2:  :Hug2:  :Hug2:  :Hug2:  :Hug2:

----------


## سوما

*دفاع ضحايا العبارة (السلام 98) يطالب ببطلان الحكم ببراءة المتهمين..

الغردقة – عقدت محكمة جنح مستأنف سفاجا يوم الأربعاء برئاسة المستشار خالد بدر الدين وعضوية المستشارين محمد فوزى  وشيرين نور الدين الجلسة الرابعة لإستئناف حكم البراءة الصادر لصالح المتهمين فى غرق العبارة السلام 98.

طالب فريق الدفاع عن ضحايا العبارة السلام "98" والمدعين بالحق المدنى ببطلان الحكم الصادر من محكمة أول درجة ببراءة المتهمين فى غرق العبارة وقبول التهم الموجهة إليهم من النيابة العامة وإحالة أوراق الدعوى مرة ثانية لحوزة النيابة لتعديل القيد والوصف من جنحة إلى جناية.

كما طالب المحامى ياسر فتحى -أحد المدعين بالحق المدنى فى مرافعتة- بتعديل القيد والوصف للدعوى من جنحة إلى جناية القتل بالإمتناع موضحا أن ممدوح إسماعيل مالك العبارة هو المتهم الرئيسى فى الدعوى ، واتهم النيابة العامة بإنها استبعدت من الدعوى ما يتعلق بحالة العبارة وتقرير اللجنة الفنية التى أمرت بتشكيلها بالإضافة إلى تجاهل شهادة الشهود وتقرير تقصى الحقائق عن العبارة.

وأشار المحامي إلى عدم إختصاص المحكمة بنظر الدعوى لتوافر شبهة جنائية فى أوراقها وتهمة القتل بالإمتناع وإرتكاب جميع المتهمين لجنايتى التزوير فى محررات رسمية وإستعمالها..وكشف أن النيابة الإدارية سجلت فى تحقيقاتها 40 مخالفة لشركة السلام 98 خلال التقرير الذى أعدته .

وطالب هانى عبداللطيف أحد المدعين بالحق المدنى فى مرافعته بإلغاء حكم محكمة الجنح ببراءة المتهمين وقبول الإستئناف شكلا وموضوعا وإعادة الأوراق إلى النيابة العامة لتعديل القيد والوصف ،وتمسك محمد الدماطى المحامى عن عدد من أهالى الضحايا بعدم جواز حضور فريق الدفاع عن المتهمين، 
وطالب بحضور المتهمين شخصيا وتوجيه تهمة القتل بالإمتناع عن انقاذ الركاب.* 

المصدر: وكالة انباء الشرق الاوسط.

----------


## سوما

أسدل الستار اليوم على محكمة جميع المتهمين فى قضية العبارة السلام 98..

قضت محكمة جنح أستأنف سفاجا فى جلستها الأربعاء بالحكم غيابيا بالسجن 7 سنوات مع الشغل للمتهم الأول ممدوح إسماعيل رئيس مجلس إدارة شركة الملاحة و3 سنوات مع الشغل لكل من ممدوح عرابى مدير الأسطول البحرى بالشركة ونبيل السيد شلبى مدير فرع شركة الملاحة بسفاجا وإلزامهم بالمصاريف والمتهمين فى غرق العبارة السلام 98 والتى راح ضحيتها 1033 راكبا وإصابة 377 آخرين فى فبراير

تجدر الاشارة إلى أن العبارة "السلام 98" غرقت في البحر الأحمر خلال رحلتها من ميناء ضبا السعودي إلى السواحل المصرية في أوائل فبراير 2006.

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

::xx:: بكره النقض يطلعهم براءة كلهم! :n:

----------


## سوما

> بكره النقض يطلعهم براءة كلهم!


للأسف أصبح الجميع لا يثق بالأحكام والقضاء .. ولنا ألف عذر لهذا.. ::(: 
فالحكم فى وجهة نظرى الشخصية رحيم جداااااااا بالمتهم الأول وشركاؤه..  :Sad:  حكم رحيم بما فعل 7 سنوات مقابل أرواح المئات بل تعدوا الألف من الضحايا.. وكونه أيضا حكما غيابياااااااا ..فهذا لم يشفى من غل صدور أهالى الضحايا وإن كانوا أرتاحوا بالنسبة قليلة من الحكم بعد الأستناف..
ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلى العظيم.. ::(:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> للأسف أصبح الجميع لا يثق بالأحكام والقضاء .. ولنا ألف عذر لهذا..
> فالحكم فى وجهة نظرى الشخصية رحيم جداااااااا بالمتهم الأول وشركاؤه..  حكم رحيم بما فعل 7 سنوات مقابل أرواح المئات بل تعدوا الألف من الضحايا.. وكونه أيضا حكما غيابياااااااا ..فهذا لم يشفى من غل صدور أهالى الضحايا وإن كانوا أرتاحوا بالنسبة قليلة من الحكم بعد الأستناف..
> ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلى العظيم..




 
إذا لم يستلم المتهم الهارب الحكم أو يعلن به وهو فى الخارج سيسقط الحكم الغيابى بعد 3 سنين فقط وهذه هى الخدعة الكبرى التى تاهت عن أهالى الضحايا 
لجهلنا ولجهلهم بالقوانين...و القانون لا يحمى المغفلين أمثالنا!

----------


## الأسواني

[quote=دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى;1202884] 

    ...و القانون لا يحمى المغفلين أمثالنا!

صدقت .... وايضا ... ولا الصامتين عن نيل حقوقهم .....

----------


## جاد بدر

*المفروض الذي يحاسب علي الاهمال اساسا هو من تقاعس عن انقاذ الركاب الذين ظلوا عالقين في المياه وسط الامواج ووسط ظلام الليال ووسط الاسماك المفترسه ولم يسرع في انقاذهم لان هذا الحادث قد يقع من الاساس في ظل عوامل كثيره من المفروض ان التحقيقات تظهرها ولكن من تركهم وكان في يده ان ينقذهم وتقاعس هو المستهتر وهو الاثم الاول مع انه جاء للموقع ودار بالطائره حولهم وتركهم ومضي بما يفسر العاقل ذلك اهي مقصوده ام انه كان ينتظر تعليمات ولم تأته التعليمات ام ماذا............ حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل في كل ظالم*

----------


## جاد بدر

*طالما النائب العام بنفسه طعن في الحكم استبشروا خيرا انشاء الله*

----------


## جاد بدر

*ياناس حرام  عليكم كفايه ظلم ..... حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل ...*

----------


## سوما

أن شاء الله يحاكم كل ظالم وينال عقابه المستحق.. وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل..
بشكر الأخوة الأعضاء للرد على الموضوع.... :2:

----------


## جاد بدر

*يعني القضاء يسيب المتسبب في قتل 1300 انسان ويصمم علي محاكمه هشام طلعت مصطفي علشان قتل او حرض علي قتل سوزان تميم .... لكي الله يامصر*

----------


## أحمد جاد بدر

حرام كفايه قضاء فاشل ويعنى القضاء لم يستطيع أن يأتى بممدوح أسماعيل
حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل 
والله العظيم قضاء ظالم
وكل واحد هيأخذ حقه عند الله
والله لا يظلم أحد

----------


## جاد بدر

انا لست من اهل القضاء ولكن الحكم غريب علينا يعطي من تسبب بطريق مباشر او غير مباشر في قتل اكثر من 1300 مواطن مصري بريء براءة ؟؟؟

----------

